# Anyone have experiance with Robert-Shaw thermostat gas control



## raygunter (Jan 3, 2018)

Looking at CustomPipeBurners.com I see something that really gets me interested.  Its a thermostat controlled gas (natural or Propane) setup.  Its got the valves, thermocouple, pilot light, all included.  

one model for 195-375 degrees
one model for 210-600 degrees

Does anyone have it ?
Any good ?
Issues ?


----------



## motocrash (Jan 3, 2018)

Odd,they provide no information/specs and are certainly proud of them $$


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 3, 2018)

I have been looking at a few sights to to set up a secondary / primary heat source for a smoke house I am slowly building. I went to http://www.alliedkenco.com for info and supplies. I have not yet ordered anything but it is coming soon. So compare them as well. I am looking into the sight you posted now. Thx


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2018)

I watched the video and it sure looks like a really well built unit. The problem I see is that the one that goes down to 120 sounds perfect for sausage, but my SV 24 will run that low with a needle valve but the slightest bit of wind will blow the flame out. I wonder if this thing will continue to keep lighting every time the flame blows out. Or does it just shut the gas off. If it continues to keep relighting the flame, then I think it would be worth a try. But the other problem I see is the cost. It costs twice what I paid for my SV24. But if you have the cash and want to give it a try, then be sure to let us all know how well it works for you.
BTW what smoker do you have?
Al


----------



## raygunter (Jan 3, 2018)

My smoker is a home made house.  I built it back in 2012 and its still going







Its since been converted to natural gas.  Now it needs an automatic thermostat control setup.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey Al what is the SV24? I am looking to go the propane route as well?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> but my SV 24 will run that low with a needle valve but the slightest bit of wind will blow the flame out.


Hey Al, to prevent blowouts, if you can, find a way to block 1/2 the burner jets, then run the remaining jets at a higher flame. This should prevent blowouts. I had to do this on my home build smokehouse. I used 4D nails cut down and just inserted them into the jets. I've seen other tht have used brass screws for a more permanent block off.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Hey Al what is the SV24? I am looking to go the propane route as well?



SV = Smoke Vault


----------

